# upgrade OpenSSL to OpenSSL 1.0.1-8



## matrix007 (May 28, 2013)

Hello all,

I want to update my OpenSSL on my FreeBSD to the last version openssl 1.0.1_8, but I didn't find the good method, I have this version OpenSSL 0.9.8q 2 Dec 2010.

Could you help me? If yes, how can I proceed?


----------



## SirDice (May 28, 2013)

What version of FreeBSD is this? OpenSSL is part of the base OS, so keeping that up to date also keeps OpenSSL up to date.


----------



## matrix007 (May 28, 2013)

I have 8.2 version of FreeBSD*.*


----------



## SirDice (May 28, 2013)

Please upgrade to 8.3, 8.2 has been end-of-life since July 2012.


----------



## matrix007 (May 28, 2013)

Yes I know, but I would use this version of OpenSSL in 8.2 version of FreeBSD.


----------



## SirDice (May 28, 2013)

Sorry, but that's not supported.


----------



## matrix007 (May 28, 2013)

I don't understand, did you mean that the OpenSSL 1.0.1_8 version   can't be installed on  8.2 version of FreeBSD.


----------



## SirDice (May 28, 2013)

matrix007 said:
			
		

> I don't understand, did you mean that the OpenSSL 1.0.1_8 version   can't be installed on  8.2 version of FreeBSD.



No, I'm saying that FreeBSD 8.2 is not supported any more since July 2012.

http://www.freebsd.org/security/unsupported.html


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 28, 2013)

Which means that the community cannot be expected to support it either. We have enough work with the _supported_ versions, and going from 8.2 to 8.3 isn't exactly rocket surgery.


----------



## matrix007 (May 28, 2013)

Ok, but what is the method to update it?


----------



## SirDice (May 28, 2013)

matrix007 said:
			
		

> Ok, but what is the method to update it?



http://www.freebsd.org/releases/8.3R/installation.html


----------



## matrix007 (May 28, 2013)

*B*y the way*,* how can *I* uninstall the OpenSSL from FreeBSD*?*


----------



## kpa (May 28, 2013)

WITHOUT_OPENSSL=1 in /etc/src.conf and then `make buildworld installworld` in /usr/src  followed by `make delete-old delete-old-libs`.


----------

